# Has anyone fished upper Blackwater lately?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

North of I-10 towards Milton. Anyone been playing around up there? I want to take yak over this Monday but was curious what's been happening. Is there still some bait around?


----------



## WoLvErInEfan (Dec 16, 2011)

Chris I caught a 15" Sheepshead in Blackwater @ I-10 bridge Tues. morning, falling tide,live shrimp.

Tight lines& Go Blue


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Has any one herd of Flatheads being caught out of blackwater? They connect to the same body of water it would only make since for them to be there..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I am planning on fishing a hand sized, dead bream on the bottom next time I'm over there. Hopefully one of those big cats will find it.


----------

